# كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟



## candy shop (21 مارس 2008)

كيف تنادي امك بجميع لغات العاااالم ؟؟

تعلم كيف تنادي أمك؟؟, بكل لغات العالم .. 

الطفل العربي قديما كان ينادي أمه... ((يا أمي)) ‏الله على أيام زمان 

الطفل المصري ينادي أمه... ((ماما)) 

االطفل اليمني ينادي أمه... ((وا أماه)) 

الطفل اليمني (الحضرمي) ينادي أمه ..((يمه)) 

الطفل الروسي ينادي أمه.... ((ماتي)) 

الطفل اليوناني ينادي أمه... ((ماتا)) 

الطفل الهولندي ينادي أمه... ((ماتكا)) ‏ 

الطفل الانجليزي ينادي أمه....((ماذر)) 

الطفل النمساوي ينادي أمه...((مونزك)) 

الطفل الفرنسي ينادي امه... ((مامان)) << ليش ماتقول باتمان احسن ههههه 

الطفل الايراني ينادي أمه...((موت)) << لو أنادي امي كذا تضربني باي اشي جنبها 

الطفل البلجيكي ينادي أمه... ((مام)) << هذا الدلع وإلا بلاش 

الطفل التركي ينادي أمه.... ((نينا)) 

الطفل الألماني ينادي أمه....((موتر)) <<سياره مو ام 

الطفل الهندي ينادي أمه....((مّمي)) << وأبوه ددي ههههه 

‏الطفل الياباني ينادي امه.... ((ها ها)) ‏ << يعني لو يضحك ينادي امه 

الطفل الخليجي ينادي امه... (((يمّه))) << تقول شايف جني

الطفل الصعيدي ينادي امه ... ((( يا اوه))) 
__________________​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*

*يا لغاتك ياكاندى
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ماماكاندى 
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا ماما دونا​*


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*

الطفل التركي ينادي أمه.... ((نينا)) 

واناااااااااااا اقووول عماد حمدى جايبها منييييييين ( نينا ) دى هههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا كاندى وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى  وميرررسى يا انجى على محبتك وكل سنه و انتى طيبه يا قمررررر .


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> الطفل التركي ينادي أمه.... ((نينا))
> 
> واناااااااااااا اقووول عماد حمدى جايبها منييييييين ( نينا ) دى هههههههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا كاندى وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى  وميرررسى يا انجى على محبتك وكل سنه و انتى طيبه يا قمررررر .



شوفتى يا دونتى 

انا مش حرماكى من اى حاجه

وانتى طيبه يا دونتى​


----------



## الحوت (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



riyad قال:


>



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## vetaa (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



> الطفل الايراني ينادي أمه...((موت)) << لو أنادي امي كذا تضربني باي اشي جنبها



يارب تيجى على الضرب بس
مش منظر خالص

بجد لغاااااات جاااااااااامده

ميرسى يا قمرتنا


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



vetaa قال:


> يارب تيجى على الضرب بس
> مش منظر خالص
> 
> بجد لغاااااات جاااااااااامده
> ...



العفو ياحبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## s_h (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*

هههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع تحفة مرسى ليكى يا جميل




ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



s_h قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع تحفة مرسى ليكى يا جميل
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## eman88 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*

والطقل العربي االي من عرب ال 48  (الاسرائيلي ) ينادي امو ______يما او ماما ههه مش شايف جنية ههه 
اليهودي بنادي امو (ايما)
وشكرا عرفتلي كلمة من كل لغة 
الله يحميك وتاني مرة لا تنسينا ايواا هههاحنا مش صفر على الشمال  ههههه مزح مش تزعلي


----------



## وليم تل (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



eman88 قال:


> والطقل العربي االي من عرب ال 48  (الاسرائيلي ) ينادي امو ______يما او ماما ههه مش شايف جنية ههه
> اليهودي بنادي امو (ايما)
> وشكرا عرفتلي كلمة من كل لغة
> الله يحميك وتاني مرة لا تنسينا ايواا هههاحنا مش صفر على الشمال  ههههه مزح مش تزعلي



شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



شكراااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## شمس العراق (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*


            باللغه الكرديه الام دايا 


               شكرا اخت على الموضوع وتسلمي ​


----------



## candy shop (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



شمس العراق قال:


> باللغه الكرديه الام دايا
> 
> 
> شكرا اخت على الموضوع وتسلمي ​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للمشاركه​


----------



## اني بل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*

لذييييذة كتييييييير

شكرا​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



Joyful Song قال:


> لذييييذة كتييييييير
> 
> شكرا​



شكرااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sosana (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



> ‏الطفل الياباني ينادي امه.... ((ها ها)) ‏ << يعني لو يضحك ينادي امه


جامدة اوووووووي
ميرسي يا عم اللغات


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



sosana قال:


> جامدة اوووووووي
> ميرسي يا عم اللغات



ههههههههههههه

اى خدمه​


----------



## طالبة المغفرة (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*

شكرا علي الموضوع كاندي
و أنا  أفضل يا أمي


----------



## candy shop (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف تنادي امك بجميع اللغات...؟*



طالبة المغفرة قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع كاندي
> و أنا  أفضل يا أمي



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------

